# Help! Rex/holland lop mix :)



## lauraelizxo (Jun 16, 2014)

I have fallen in love with a bunny named peanut. She is 5 weeks old & is so incredibly adorable! At first, the breeder told me she was a holland lop. Yesterday, the breeder contacted me and said that she doesn't think peanuts ears will lop... Her father is a Rex.

Do any of you have any idea if get ears will lop? 

Do you have any pictures of a rex/holland lop mix?

Anyyyyy advice or answers would be great!!! Thanks everyone 

Here is peanut:


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 16, 2014)

She's really cute! but no they won't flop.


----------



## lauraelizxo (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought this never posted!! Thanks for your response! )


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 17, 2014)

The ears could lop, but might not fully lop. 
Lop ears are caused by the shape of the head or crown. Lops have a crown that allows the ears to lop, other breeds have a crown that lets them stand up strait. With a mix, the rabbit can be somewhere in the middle. Some can be fully upright, others fully down, some one up and one down, but most are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 18, 2014)

I think the lop ears can take a lot longer to develop on the mixed breeds too. With pure lops they lop quite young, but mix breeds can lop quite a bit later until 6 months to a year (or so I've read).


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 18, 2014)

The crown, which is the bone on the skull which causes ears to lop, can take a while to develop. My 2 minilop boys had upright ears until they were 3 months old, then one ear dropped, then when they were 5 months old the other ear lopped too.

You'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Scarly (Jul 1, 2018)

I have a holland lop x Rex, she’s about 7 months old right now, when she’s relaxed her ears flop but when she’s playing or exploring they are straight up. On ear flops slightly more and it’s adorable. Now that she’s an adult you can also tell she’s a mix breed because her fur in the middle of her back is totally Rex but her sides, paws and under her belly is more lop, but she barley sheds (so far anyway) which is nice lol a few screen grabs from YouTube below, but if you want to see more just check out one of the videos  just search Scarlett bruns and Thumper and they will pop up


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 2, 2018)

Mixes usually don't lop--we have had 2 with airplane ears--stick straight out like a plane taxiing.


----------



## bexartime (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a mixed rex and lop she's only about three months old and one of her ears is flopped but she is still eating playing normally is she sic she's still very social can anybody tell me


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 18, 2020)

bexartime said:


> I have a mixed rex and lop she's only about three months old and one of her ears is flopped but she is still eating playing normally is she sic she's still very social can anybody tell me


I would post this on a new thread so that more people will see it. I think your rabbit is fine and will just have helicopter ears. It is common when having a lop mix.


----------



## ChloeBunny (Feb 18, 2020)

I agree with Theo above and have read this info on another bunny site re: helicopter ears. Also, that the ears don't always drop at the same time. Others more familiar with owning a lop mix would be able to confirm/deny.


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Feb 18, 2020)

That face! What a darling bunny!
Probably, one ear will lop and one will not, but only time will tell


----------



## Hoppy Land (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a little guys that is also Mini Rex/ Holland Lop 
He is four months old now and he's ears are straight up
I hope that helped you


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Feb 19, 2020)

Scarly said:


> View attachment 37680
> View attachment 37682
> View attachment 37681
> View attachment 37682
> ...


Best of both worlds; straight and lopped. What a cutie.


----------



## C.lira82 (Feb 19, 2020)

bexartime said:


> I have a mixed rex and lop she's only about three months old and one of her ears is flopped but she is still eating playing normally is she sic she's still very social can anybody tell me


I do t think she is sick just because one ear is lopped....these two mixes of breeds can cause only one flopped but it doesn’t hurt her in anyway


----------



## BunbunandBarry (Feb 20, 2020)

We have a rex lop mix. Not much information was given when we got her so we are not 100% sure of her breeding. When she was 5 weeks her ears had half lopped, now she has fully lopped ears (2years old)


----------



## Adrian Gomez (Jun 11, 2021)

*Hello BunbunandBarry.*

Rambo is a 3 months old Holland Lop mixed with Rex. When i got him, he was 7 weeks old and had full lopped ears by then. Your rabbit is the first one that I see on the internet that is really similar than Rambo.

I would like to ask you how much did she grow and how much she weights


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Jun 11, 2021)

Adrian Gomez said:


> *Hello BunbunandBarry.*
> 
> Rambo is a 3 months old Holland Lop mixed with Rex. When i got him, he was 7 weeks old and had full lopped ears by then. Your rabbit is the first one that I see on the internet that is really similar than Rambo.
> 
> I would like to ask you how much did she grow and how much she weights


Charlie is all Holland lop. He is a false dwarf meaning he didn't get enough dwarf genes to be a true dwarf. He is 5pds and is almost 3yrs old


----------



## sgaowens (Sep 18, 2021)

I now believe that my bunny may be a Holland lop and Rex mix. She is six months old and weighs 4 pounds. The vet did tell me she is t a Holland lop but a mix but she was not sure of the breed. Her ears have never lopped they have always been stuck in helicopter or airplane mode with the occasional bunny ears going on. Here is a more recent picture of her.


----------

